# MTV's The Real World



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Did anyone see tonights episode? I thought it was one of the best episodes;issacc is CRAZY! him swiming in the fish tank was pretty funny. I am glad he's back because parissa needed him there =). I am also glad that trisha's ass went home. yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 6, 2007)

Haha yeah that episode was great. Isaac is a mess.
Wtf was up with Dunbar tho.. Man how is he going to always talk about how much he loves Julie and then sleep with ashley.. tsk tsk..


----------



## lipshock (Dec 6, 2007)

I was really disappointed in Dunbar.  Like seriously.  You cannot go on and on about how much you love your significant other and then put yourself in a situation where something stupid could happen. I.E. -- him and Ashli sleeping in the same bed because he likes to spoon?!?!  Um, no.  If I were his girlfriend and seeing these episodes, I would get rid of him.

Now, I am happy Isaac is back.  Parisa really did need him since everyone was alienating her because she got rid of Trisha (aka a walking plague of negativity and hypocrisy--don't even get me started on her).


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 6, 2007)

yeahhhhh isaac is so funny. I felt really bad for Parisa last episode, but now that Isaac is back I think things will get way better because he is actually sticking up for her
Ugh i could not STAND trisha. She was a hypocrit biotch.


----------



## macface (Dec 6, 2007)

I hate Trisha,kellyAnn,Ashli and Dunbar they have Issues.


----------



## amoona (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG this season is awesome - the more drama the better haha. I HATE HATE HATE HATE Trisha and I'm so glad she's gone. It's true she was a hypocrit and such a liar.

I feel bad for Parissa and I'm glad she finally stood up for herself against Trisha. She needs to step up to Dunbar though, if he ever spoke to me the way he speaks to her I'd take a frying pan to his face.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 7, 2007)

lol I'd like to see you get into it about trisha.. lip shock! lol; im kidding! 

yea, trisha was pretty gross.. my boyfriend thought she was hot but she had a nasty personality.. i'm glad kellyanne and ashli at least really thought about how trisha really was..and im glad kellyanne and parissa talked. Prissa liked kellyanne as a friend (even though shes a 2 faced bitch..) if I was parissa and I had girls spitting on the phone room glass.. i'd cuss them out lol.

what do you guys think about next weeks episode?

the end of last nights episode was so cute! parissa and issacc with that huge fountain. =)


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 7, 2007)

oh yea about dunbar- he should have told his effn' girlfriend about what happened that night and whats been happening in the house with him and ashlis sexual tension. She knew he had a GF and she didnt care.. All i was thinking was " i hope trisha is watching the episode thinking about how much of a bitch she is and i hope dunbars girlfriend is watching this episode thinking about how much of a bitch he is.." lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)

My review on this season:

Cohutta and Isaac are the coolest people on the show.

KellyAnne is cute, but fake. She gets on my nerves with the way she acted with the whole trisha/parisa thing. But she can be cool sometimes.

Shauvon/Trisha--annoying and I'm glad they left.

Parisa-can be annoying but I don't understand why people truly hate her. She's really pretty.

Ashley-whore. A stupid immature whore. man-stealing whore. She just embarrasses herself every week and I hope she tapes every episode so that she can watch it until she's 30 to try and become a better person. because right now, she sucks at life.

Dunbar- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is so ugly and weird. I can't stand him. He contradicts himself constantly and has no respect for anyone. I would say that I feel sorry for his girlfriend but I don't, because if I was her I'd have left him a long time ago. I couldn't believe the way he talks to her and treats her and she just puts up with it. He gets on my last nerves. And I cannot believe that he slept with Ashley. I hope his girlfriend finds out and burns all his shit. I can't believe that he really cheated on his girlfriend on national television like she wouldn't see it someday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CandyKisses-I agree the ending of the last episode was cute I was smiling the whole time. And about next week's episode...I don't think KellyAnne will actually be pregnant. It's probably just a scare. I wish she was though. I like when people get pregnant.


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 7, 2007)

The night Trisha went home was such a happy night for me! 





Ok, so the only people I like this season are Cohutta, Issac, and Parissa. Shauvon was my number one, but she's gone and they replaced her with that whore Ashli. I only like Kellyanne sometimes, maybe like every other episode, her augmented lips distract me whenever she talks in the confessional.

Dunbar, Dunbar, Dunbar. He was asking for trouble letting Ashli sleep in his bed and I'm waiting for the day he gets slapped. Maybe Parissa will do it on the last episode?

So, next week, it's like Trishelle and Stephen (is that his name?) from the Las Vegas season. She thought she was pregnant, blah blah blah, we all know the story.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

shauvon was my favorite person on the show (when she was sober only) when that girl was drunk she made me mad; trying to act all hard/ghetto throwing something at cohutta that night parisa made him a grilled cheese wasn't cool at all. 

I was reading somewhere online ( i think it was on mtv.com) that someone at the end of the show gets married and someone else gets preggo. who knows though? i don't want kellyanne to be prego because cohutta needs a good; nice girl..but I do think that cohutta brings out the good in kellyanne, he gets her dumbass thinking about everything lol. 

CanAffordMac- you made me laugh when i read that whole dunbar paragraph.. lmao.. he is fugly and there is something seriously NOT right with him but i think that deep down he's a good guy (besides the fact that he's a liar,cheater, deciever, slut, low life, scum, piece of shit) there are times when he can be nice and understanding. Ashli, well.. she's just a dirty whore.. its like honestly are you serious.. you know that he has a little lady at home why even bother? if she s single why doesn't she go out and find someone new so she doesn't have to be percieved as a homewreckin, ugly, slut? haha



I forgot all about that trishelle and stephan fling.. ha.. that 2nd season of them in las vegas sucked..


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 8, 2007)

CandyKisses1018: When they did the whole Las Vegas reunion thing, I was just waiting for them to hook-up again, but NOTHING! It was a pretty boring month or so of The Real World.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 8, 2007)

lol i love cohutta! And Shavaun was my fave I was sad when she left.
and cantaffordmac, i completely agree about what you said about dunbar! so true.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 8, 2007)

Except for Isaac, sort of Cohutta (he didn't have the balls to stand up for Parisa, because stupid KellyAnne is hooking up with him), and most of the time Parisa, these people make me ashamed of my generation.

I frankly was really disturbed by the Mean Girls/harassment stuff from Trisha, KellyAnne, and Ashli. Particularly Ashli- girlfriend had no issues to speak of with Parisa and didn't know Trisha that well. Spitting on someone is so wrong. I can't stand KellyAnne and Ashli for that. I hope all three of them get what's coming to them, because man, what kind of people are they? To be that awful towards someone for something so minor; it's not like Parisa killed their children.

Dunbar- I expect to see him behind bars for domestic violence sometime. The way he portrays himself as a victim really scares the hell out of me.

Shauvon- ugh. She seemed so cool and then alcohol got in her. I was hoping she wouldn't be a stereotype, but she was. Oh but she was


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Dunbar- I expect to see him behind bars for domestic violence sometime. The way he portrays himself as a victim really scares the hell out of me._

 
haha.. thats funny


----------



## amoona (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmm does anyone else hate Trisha's eyebrows? Haha I'm kinda obsessed with brows n hers gross me out.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_CandyKisses1018: When they did the whole Las Vegas reunion thing, I was just waiting for them to hook-up again, but NOTHING! It was a pretty boring month or so of The Real World._

 
wow I know right. I saw the previews and I'm like, oh cool. And noooothing happened. It was so boring. I wanted Alton and Irulan to get together again even though she had "moved on". But that never happened.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_ 
I frankly was really disturbed by the Mean Girls/harassment stuff from Trisha, KellyAnne, and Ashli. Particularly Ashli- girlfriend had no issues to speak of with Parisa and didn't know Trisha that well. Spitting on someone is so wrong. I can't stand KellyAnne and Ashli for that. I hope all three of them get what's coming to them, because man, what kind of people are they? To be that awful towards someone for something so minor; it's not like Parisa killed their children.

Dunbar- I expect to see him behind bars for domestic violence sometime. The way he portrays himself as a victim really scares the hell out of me.
_

 
I agree with you 100%. I was watching them spit on the glass and I was just shocked. First of all, its extremely childish and mean. They did all that for no reason. Because Trisha left? Are you serious, she's not God. I just can't believe they were spitting at parisa and acting so ridiculous. They'll get whats coming to them. You can tell that Ashley is a follower with no personality. She is a slut who sleeps with people's boyfriends, and she has no other personality besides being a slut.

Dunbar is definetly going to be in jail soon. He will either become: A) a stalker, when his girlfriend doesn't want to be with him anymore. B) Someone who hits women. C) Someone who hurts animals. D) A rapist

Or all of the above. Or hey, he might be that now. He is just scary...he's very odd and he acts as though women owe him something. Theres something not right about him.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 8, 2007)

That was one of rare times I've been really upset with something I saw on TV that wasn't the news. Who seriously spits on someone else? That just disturbs the hell out of me. The best thing is KellyAnne tried to defend herself on her MySpace account about this.

My only faith in humanity is people are calling her out on this bs. I just- it was horriffic.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Hmm does anyone else hate Trisha's eyebrows? Haha I'm kinda obsessed with brows n hers gross me out._

 

AMEN!

And it was so sad because she thought she looked so good.


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh, the whole spitting on the glass, that just put me off. 

I actually missed about two episodes, including the one where Shauvon left and Ashli joined the house. So, I go to watch one night and there's some whore dancing around Dunbar, calling other girls sluts, and talking in the confessional. I was like, WHAT THE HELL!?

Anyways, Dunbar is really disturbing to me. One second he seems like the sensitive victim, but the next second it's like he's going to do who knows what. Like I said before, I'm waiting for him to get slapped; and hopefully Parissa will do it.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 9, 2007)

Whenever trisha was in hte confessional i'd just stare at her ugly dipped eye brows the whole time.. lmao.. she should at least get an eye brow pencil if she can't grow in any hair there.. 

all of your dunbar comments are hilarious; especially When CantAffordMac said:
"a stalker, when his girlfriend doesn't want to be with him anymore." lmao.. haha so true!


----------



## amoona (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_That was one of rare times I've been really upset with something I saw on TV that wasn't the news. Who seriously spits on someone else? That just disturbs the hell out of me. The best thing is KellyAnne tried to defend herself on her MySpace account about this.

My only faith in humanity is people are calling her out on this bs. I just- it was horriffic._

 
What's her myspace I have to read her defense.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 9, 2007)

can you post her defense on here after you read it because i dont have a myspace anymore and i just don't like being on it..

someone please post it so we could all read her stupid defense lol. and so that I could have a laugh.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't stand anyone on the cast of that show this season. 

Blech. They are all pretty .. lame.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 10, 2007)

From KellyAnne's MySpace: 
1. As far as the Parisa spit thing goes, I was drunk, angry and had fights with her multiple times before. But that's no excuse for acting like a inmature bully, I shouldn't have been like that, i know it, i messed up. 2. As much as you may think I want to know your opinion on this subject, I really don't, but thanks 3. Trisha isn't as bad as she looks on the show, she was a good friend to me so stop telling me how much you dislike her, or anyone else, they are my friends!

I don't really think she was drunk (at one point, her excuse was that she didn't know Parisa was in there, but she has since edited it to be more plausible).

Regardless of her fights with Parisa, it's still disgusting act to do.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 10, 2007)

i agree.thanks for posting =)


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 12, 2007)

the real world is going to be on tonight.. more like in 3 minutes.. lol whos ready?


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

tonights episode was.. BORING


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

Isaac's girlfriend is hot. She's gorgeous, intelligent, and just- wow.

That is all


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

I think Issacc's gf is my fav. person lmao.. she makes me laugh.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

Isaac's girlfriend is my favorite this season.

What I don't understand is she's just proof there are beautiful, intelligent folks in Sydney. Not that I didn't believe it before, of course, but why is everyone so hung up on house booty when they have an entire city of hotness? There has to be someone better than Dunbar there!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

lmao dunbar is not hotness at all.. lmao.i love how he treated ashli though.. she deserves it for being such a mean bitch when she first got there lol.  Finally there was an episode that didn't revolve around parisa.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, so Canada is behind a couple episodes and they just aired the episode where Trisha pushes Parisa. I dunno what I would've done if I were Parisa. Part of me says that I would've knocked Trisha out, but then the other part says I would have done THE most dramatic fall of all dramatic falls, cry and make it seem like I twisted my ankle on the way down.

When Trisha was on the phone saying she hated Parisa and how she's a Christian and what not, I had to laugh. 

Noirin is very pretty, she reminds me of Alicia Keys. I hope she and Isacc stay in touch.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

omg sorry for spoiling the show for you tangomango! =(


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_I would have done THE most dramatic fall of all dramatic falls,_

 
Isn't that was parisa Did? haha. when I saw her fall I was like  " HAHA!! WHAT!" I've been pushed harder than that without falling...It was pretty dramatic.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

ugh whenever i picture that scene in my head.. i think about trishas dipped eye brows.. lmao.


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 13, 2007)

Last nights episode was pretty boring. 

I really like Noirin; I'm glad that they've shown more of her.

Dunbar, what is there to say, he bothers me more and more every week.

Ashli, I knew by the "i" at the end of her name that she'd be trouuuble.

I think I saw Parissa a grand total of ONE time last night.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 14, 2007)

I think Parisa fell because she was shocked, not because she faked it or that Trisha pushed her that hard. Of all things I would expect out of a person, even Trisha, I don't think I would've expected being pushed.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

They are all silly children none the less.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 14, 2007)

CandyKisses1018, it's okay you didn't spoil it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been reading synopsis of the episodes, so I know that Trisha gets kicked out of the house. 

I agree that Parisa may have fell out of shock. I was not expecting Trisha to push her. Trisha seemed to be the most prissy one out of them all.

I understand how the girls find Dunbar attractive.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

Usually when someone Charges at me, while screaming.. I'm going to be expecting something.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 14, 2007)

It happened fast enough that I don't think Parisa had enough time to process it. Like that weird laugh at the end of being pushed- I assume it was like "WTF just happened?" I was spoiled on it, but even I was surprised to see it

Like when Stephen slapped Irene on Seattle; I think she had a weird laugh.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

After all the screaming they always do, I was guessing one or the other was gonna duke it out at some point. I thought maybe Parisa would be the one to hit  Trisha though! 

I remember that real world seattle.. 

Irene had an annoying voice, and Stephen was a wack job.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 14, 2007)

Parisa was on webcam yesterday with MTV Canada Live and they asked her about the pushing incident and she that she assumed that Trisha was charging at her just to get in her face and that she didn't expect her to push her. She also said that the cast recently just filmed the Reunion episode and that we have to wait and see if Trisha and Jarrod are still together. So I guess ALL the houseguests (Shavoun and Trisha included) will be in the Reunion episode.

ETA: This is my second time watching a Real World season, and I just so happened to miss Real World Denver's reunion, so I'm not too sure how it works.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 14, 2007)

you can see hoe dunbar is attractive? lol please tell me so i could see it too.. because right now i dont think hes attractive at all lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 14, 2007)

Dunbar is, IMO, kinda fug in the face, but he has a good body if you like 'em muscular.

If he weren't such a psychopathic asshole, he might be cute. If Isaac weren't so charming and fun, I don't know if I'd find him attractive.

Noirin is just all kinds of hot. I'm sorry, that cannot be said enough.

The reunions work by having the cast members review and explain some clips, sometimes they answer questions from the audience/emailed to MTV. They argue a lot usually


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL, I should edit my post! I meant I don't see how he is attractive. But I will say that I could see how Parisa/KellyAnne/Ashli think he's cute since he's buff. I'm not into that frat-boy type of guy. Oops, my bad. But what I really don't get is that they're in Australia. There are tons of cute, nice guys in Australia. Can't Ashli find herself a cute Australian instead of screwing around with a guy that has a girlfriend?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2007)

^^no because she (ashli) is a skank...haha.. and it keeps us watching.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2007)

I just saw the most recent episode. These people are idiots. Ashli is a retard. As a matter of fact, calling her that is being too nice. How can you put yourself out there and try to seduce someone's boyfriend, have sex with him, and then get mad when he calls you a bitch? And say that he degrades every woman in the house and she's tired of it. Bitch! You knew he did that...so why did you sleep with him? And why are you in his bed every night, despite anything he does to you? I can't believe she started crying because he called her a bitch. If I was Dunbar, I would've said something like "Wow Ashli you're an effing slut, don't you remember sleeping with me last week?" Just to make her look stupid. Plus, she really is a slut. But Dunbar would never say something like that because he is afraid that his girlfriend will hear him talk about having sex with Ashli (even though he's all the way in Australia) and she's going to see the show anyways!!

It cracks me up at the end of the episode when Ashli and Dunbar are holding hands and "communicating" as though they're in a relationship. The whole thing is so f*cked up--I keep thinking of Julie sitting at home watching them carry on. I still have a gut feeling that we will all watch the reunion show and Dunbar will announce the news that him and Julie are trying to work on their relationship after he cheated on her. Because Julie's not the smartest girl in the world.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 15, 2007)

I didn't watch Denver, but these people (Dunbar, KellyAnne, Ashli, Trisha, Shauvon) are dumb, sleazy, and make me fear for humanity.

Oh but Dunbar and Julie are. I read Television Without Pity and Julie and Ashli are going at it via Facebook groups. Julie is totally blaming Ashli and Julie and Dumbar are still together. He disrespected their relationship time and again this season. How can you allow yourself to be with someone who has no problems cheating on you on national TV? It was not only physical infidelity but also emotional. Just the spooning to me is more of an emotional aspect, so he cheated on her emotionally as well.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I didn't watch Denver, but these people (Dunbar, KellyAnne, Ashli, Trisha, Shauvon) are dumb, sleazy, and make me fear for humanity.

Oh but Dunbar and Julie are. I read Television Without Pity and Julie and Ashli are going at it via Facebook groups. Julie is totally blaming Ashli and Julie and Dumbar are still together. He disrespected their relationship time and again this season. How can you allow yourself to be with someone who has no problems cheating on you on national TV? It was not only physical infidelity but also emotional. Just the spooning to me is more of an emotional aspect, so he cheated on her emotionally as well._

 
I read that at TWOP too. I can understand Julie being mad at Ashli, but yet she is still with Dunbar? It's not like Ashli held a gun to Dunbar's head and forced him to have sex with her, he played a role in it too. I don't really feel sorry for Julie now. Or any of them for that matter. I've never disliked so people in one cast before.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 15, 2007)

While it's not my cup of tea, I can possibly understand getting back with the other person. I can't understand why you would if that person blatantly disrespected you on national TV, and I certainly cannot understand why you would take your issues to Facebook. That's just tacky and immature


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_ 
Oh but Dunbar and Julie are. I read Television Without Pity and Julie and Ashli are going at it via Facebook groups. Julie is totally blaming Ashli and Julie and Dumbar are still together. He disrespected their relationship time and again this season. How can you allow yourself to be with someone who has no problems cheating on you on national TV? *It was not only physical infidelity but also emotional. Just the spooning to me is more of an emotional aspect, so he cheated on her emotionally as well*._

 
exaaaaactly. You're spooning and holding hands and carrying on with some other girl?? Hell no. Heeeell no.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 16, 2007)

I was dying with laughter when Ashli called that blonde girl at the club a slut. First, she was arguing with the girl as if Dunbar was her man. Secondly, that's like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 17, 2007)

lmaoooo.. i remember when ashli said that to that girl that was all over dunbar at the bar.. lol wasn't that her first or second night out? lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 17, 2007)

It was early and that girl in the club, from what I could tell, had no idea that Dunbar has a girlfriend.


----------

